

Tribute to Erasure – 8 Bit Weapon - ddingus
https://soundcloud.com/8bitweaponandcomputeher/in-my-arms-erasure-tribute-by-8-bit-weapon

======
ddingus
[http://8bitweapon.com/2015/02/04/8-bit-weapons-tribute-to-
er...](http://8bitweapon.com/2015/02/04/8-bit-weapons-tribute-to-erasure-
project-underway/comment-page-1/#comment-584)

Just a bit of idle weekend fun. Enjoy. This group has incorporated 8 bit
computers and their sounds into their music for some time. I liked this track
and thought some of you might enjoy the nostalgia.

